# how do you determine your fps?



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Shoot it through a Chonograph to find out what FPS you are shooting, it is hard to guess because many factors change your FPS for example what grain arrows you shoot, what kind of string you have, rest, exc..... The more pounds you shoot will make your bow shoot faster.


----------



## Mrs.Hollywood (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes, shoot it through a chrono... That is the only way to tell...


----------



## huntanglergirl (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks, where would i find a chronograph?


----------



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

Here is one of the links that was on AT that might help http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1444190&highlight=chronograph

Most of the archery stores will carry them, such as Lancaster's, Cabelas, and Midway USA. I don't have one personally but I am sure there are a few here on AT that will be able to give an update on the ones they have / currently own


----------



## Mrs.Hollywood (Nov 5, 2010)

Most bow shops should have atleast one.... Go to a local bow shop and ask to use their chrono.....


----------



## ctmag68 (Jan 20, 2010)

You can also use the calculator if you dont want to wait to get to a Chrono, it is ussually pretty close.

http://backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/calc/


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

ctmag68 said:


> You can also use the calculator if you dont want to wait to get to a Chrono, it is ussually pretty close.
> 
> http://backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/calc/


Mine was off by 23fps. The calculator says 269 fps and mine shoots 292 through the chrono.

IBO 320
53 lbs 
288 grain arrow
292 fps


----------



## staghunter (Apr 5, 2007)

You don't need to max out the poundage on your bow to get more speed. Actually #60 will give you about the max speed out of any bow. If you are looking for speed, lighten your arrow. Be careful not to go too light. The minimum weight for an arrow is 5 grains per pound. What that means is, for every pound of draw weight, your arrow increases by 5 grains. IE #60 draw weight = 300 grains. This is the minimum weight your arrow should be for #60. #70 = 350 grains. So, if you shoot a 300 grain arrow at #60, you will get basically the same speed as a 350 grain arrow shot at #70. Hope this helps.


----------



## LadyBowhunter63 (Feb 3, 2010)

Good lord, girl. You must be a weight lifter!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

LadyBowhunter63 said:


> Good lord, girl. You must be a weight lifter!


That's what I was thinking, I must be some kind of weakling pulling my measley 45lbs.

As for your bows speed, most shops will have a chrono as well as some box stores with an archery dept. Like gander mtn.

It's all relevant with bow speed. with the right combination of arrow for your draw length, poundage etc.


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

Wow you're strong!! I get tired after 10 shots at 45#.


----------

